# Resident Evil 4(BioHazard 4) - Review by Me



## furious_gamer (Mar 3, 2009)

Here i come with my third review. Unlike my previous reviews, i come with an adventure game. I was shocked to see that this game was released at 2007 May. I normally dont like zombies kinda games, but since my brother picked it, i have to try it. Installing the game doesnt look so hard and after a few hours of gameplay, i simply said it's awesome

Yes, the game set to begin with an unlucky officer Leon Kennedy who got involved in the mission of rescuing the presidents daughter, who is at some village full of zombies(or a strange looking,brilliant villagers). The AI is mind-blowing,brilliant, say so smart than Leon  . When we try to shoot a group of them, some of them comes aside of us and attack us. Thats remarkable effort there.

The next aspect that i get attracted to the game is the sound. The background sound is execllent and it really scares me a lot.

The stunning visuals is another big thing i get addicted. But the main issue is, it has no option to control the so called graphics settings. Thats bit annoying, but who cares when it ran in its full glory at a playable framerates. The details were so good to praise. 

The combat system is nicely built upon with few kicks to the zombies a$$es which i like the most. Even after 6hours of gameplay, i haven't yet get irritated with the combat system. The ammos were not available in plenty but we buy it from a weird vendor.

Now at the negative side, the cut scenes were blurry and most ugliest i ever saw. Playing the game w/o controller is real pain in the a$$.(God! I already have one). I think CAPCOM just directly port the game from PS2 to w/o any effort. I am a kb+mouse combo fan, and if they use that then game look more fun. But still with controller i feel comfortable.

I give it 9/10 (i'll give it 10/10, but the controller part and blurry cutscenes suckz )

OK,here is the screenies for you..

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/8076/game2009030523581018.th.png

An Intelligent zombie villager

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/251/game2009030723404251.th.png

Kicked a villagers a$$

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/3066/game2009030801064207.th.png

What he is actually?

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/9016/game2009030817125746.th.png

Another boss fight..? that i won


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2009)

^^Which Res u are playing on , 

i was on 1650x1050 and gfx were like WTF of that game


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2009)

i was on 1024x768(Thats the max res of my CRT Monitor) and gfx looks good for me...
BTW are u playing it with controller?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2009)

Biohazard 4 is a good game, but the graphics strictly suck on PC, on PS2 it looks good.
You can check out my Resident Evil 4 Game Guide for Tips & Strategies.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes i was playing with DualSock controller , Still the Cutscenes are especially pathetic


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with u max_demon.. 
Thanks G5, i badly need a walkthrough.. i stuck somewhere in the middle of zombie village


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2009)

I had reviewed the PS2 version back in 2006. Here's a link: *skoar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2036

This was the first game I had completed on the PS2. Had instantly fallen in love with this game. It was a absolutely fantastic experience to play it on the PS2. The PC version need a lot of tweaking post which it is acceptable. People who still haven't tried it must get it right now. Apply all the graphical mods & it looks stunning on the PC.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2009)

Please gimme some links to get the graphical mods ethan.. BTW Nice review there.(Both of our scores look same..)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2009)

Here you go: 
*z6.invisionfree.com/Resident_Evil_4_PC/index.php?showtopic=573

All the mods you can find are in there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Ethan...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2009)

^^Can you show me some screenies?? Please.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah... i try to post it, but since my USB is full of virus, i have to format it(Where all the pics were been stored). Will sure post the screenies later on, may be tomorrow.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2009)

Guys added screenies...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2009)

A rather strange thing I encountered, Your handgun(without upgradation) does very little damage instead your kick can impart a far lot of damage. Even a kick takes down upto 3 zombies at once, try it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2009)

@CoolG5
Yep, i am not yet upgraded the Handgun and but who cares, i most probably use the Shotgun and kick...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2009)

@rajkumar_pb - Did you complete all the chapters?
When you complete them you unlock mission's of ada which are truly awesome. The enemy's UI is marvellous in those extra missions. You will have think wisely to survive them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> A rather strange thing I encountered, Your handgun(without upgradation) does very little damage instead your kick can impart a far lot of damage. Even a kick takes down upto 3 zombies at once, try it.


The handgun isn't really a wise choice in heavy battle. The shotgun imparts extreme damage. The melee attack is again triggered only if you hit the enemies at the right spot. Else you'll end up wasting ammo.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @rajkumar_pb - Did you complete all the chapters?
> When you complete them you unlock mission's of ada which are truly awesome. The enemy's UI is marvellous in those extra missions. You will have think wisely to survive them.


 
I am in the end of the Third Chapter. And ofcourse i am eagerly looking for ada's part of the game, as i read that those missions are good. And from the start of the game, i have to think wisely. I hope i think wisely, so that i passed three chapters in a week time(Playing only one-two hours daily and 4-5hrs in Sunday)



Ethan_Hunt said:


> The handgun isn't really a wise choice in heavy battle. The shotgun imparts extreme damage. The melee attack is again triggered only if you hit the enemies at the right spot. Else you'll end up wasting ammo.


 
Thats what i said. I most probably use the Shot gun and i use to shot at the head, so that i can kick their a$$e$. And just now i buy a MineThrower and found no use of it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the sniper. Shotgun is good but as always only for close range.
I use handgun mostly in blasting barrels, fire extinguishers 


Hey and wait, don't dump the minethrower, it is really useful especially when you have no rocket launcher. When zombies attack in groups, stick a mine to one zombie & enjoy the rest of them charring to the explosion. Upgrade it & you will see how large can be the impact of this weapon. Also there are some enemies which require you to aim at their backs, but they turn so quickly that you cannot. In such a short glimpse, a mine thrower is useful.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the hint CoolG5. Ofcourse i cant dump or threw Minethrower as i bought for a premium price.(I think for 25000PTAS) so no way, i hav to keep it. But there is not enuff room to put up some new weapons i like to buy. Hope soon upgrade to large attach case.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope you must have read my guide, which I pointed in earlier post.
Yeah & it's a pain to see your items not fitting in the inventory. Even the suitcase come a a heavy premium 
Just play with your current weapons, get a suitcase first & then consider upgrading your weapons. You still have a long way to go my friend


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats what i am thinking. BTW Does a rocket launcher is a use and throw item. Man i purchased it for 30000PTAS and used at start of third chapter. And when i come to inventory, i am shocked to see rocket launcher is missing. Then only i came to know that its single use sh1t... .


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmm...
Rocket Launcher is a single use weapon.
Also I recommend you not to purchase it again as you won't be needing it. Even in the last chapter, you will be given rocket Launcher for free to defeat the boss, so no need again. Just upgrade your Mine Thrower & it will be good in the long run.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes i better off with that. And i upgraded the Mine thrower and bought a stock for it.It just like the sniper thing. And upgraded the gun to level5 in firepower,capacity,reload speed.
Will play it today night and see what those zombies can able to do?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2009)

Keep the rocket launcher when you have the boss battle against Salazar. It's an instant killer.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope the Rocket Launcher will be available for free at that time, as said by G5.. 
BTW currently i am carrying the Rocket Launcher with me(buy it once again) and still now find no use for it. But sure i will keep it till the boss fight...


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 12, 2009)

I have played it today. The game is really great. The starting scene really scared me. BTW I think the person should be in the middle and not left as in other TPS games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I hope the Rocket Launcher will be available for free at that time, as said by G5..
> BTW currently i am carrying the Rocket Launcher with me(buy it once again) and still now find no use for it. But sure i will keep it till the boss fight...


You don't need to keep it till then but dispose it off with the merchant & grab some PTAs back. When the boss fight is about to begin, I'm pretty sure you'll meet the merchant again. Just get the launcher back from him.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2009)

In the last chapter, ada will provide you with a rocket launcher, so no need to buy it.

Also the only tough part, is when you encounter the military man (Can't remember his name). Handle him with the magnum pistol. Shooting with magnum stops him in tracks and will allow you to run & grab the pieces of the mask.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2009)

^Oh yeah. Krauser is one tough mo-fo. I had died end number of times before beating him down. I think knifing him was the best option. He was the toughest boss to be honest.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2009)

Agree Ethan_Hunt. He was the toughest.
I used to shot him in his head when he use to get close & then he would drop down to his knees, giving me ample time to run & collect the mask pieces.

I even wasted a rocket launcher on him, but he returned again in the next area of the level.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey even I loaded a rocket onto him, in an act of frustration, but no use. He just wouldn't die. Even if he would die, I wouldn't have time to make it at the bottom of that tower before it blew up. 

Don't remember how I took him out in the end. It's been around 3 years since I have played this game. So just have some faded memories left. Was one hell of a journey though. Can't wait to get my Xbox 360 & get RE5 for it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

Guys, yesterday i finished the third chapter.... BTW How long still i need to go to finish the game? Just asking...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2009)

2 more chapters to go before you end the game. The game will now become really interesting & exciting.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, of course. I even canceled all my weekend outings, for playing this game. Its been two weeks since i start playing this game and i played around 1-2 hrs daily(not all the days,if i feel so sleepy, then i go to bed early) and i think till now i played the game for around 20hrs. Its interesting day by day, and even this week too i cancel my outings on Sunday.  WTF!!! Isn't it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2009)

Luckily for me, I had my vacations going on when I got the console from my friend. I played it endlessly for a week & it just kept going one and on. I had no idea when it would end. But once it ended, it felt really bad. Sort of a bad feeling that a great game like this had to end.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

Yup, thats sure a bad feeling...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2009)

Even I felt bad when I completed the game.
I use to play for 2 hours daily & took me around 12 days or so to complete.

@rajkumar_pb - You are going to enjoy this weekend a lot.

@Ethan_Hunt - On the terrace fight, I use to aim at his legs which were unshielded. 
Here Mine Thrower was of immense help & I had plenty of time to return down the castle.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2009)

^The best part about Jack Krauser was his intro. We had to perform quick timed event during the cut-scene. I was just about to relax my wrist & that's when I realised that I had to press a button to dodge his attack. BAM! Game over screen greeted me. That was one surprising cut-scene in the game.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @rajkumar_pb - You are going to enjoy this weekend a lot.


 
Sure G5....



Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^The best part about Jack Krauser was his intro. We had to perform quick timed event during the cut-scene. I was just about to relax my wrist & that's when I realised that I had to press a button to dodge his attack. BAM! Game over screen greeted me. That was one surprising cut-scene in the game.


 
This kinda of things happens in some of cut scenes, especially with the one(I dunno his name,coz i beat him already) who has some irregular body, and even after cut his waist he still fight with me only with his top of the body itself.

I myself relaxed at many cutscenes and after the screen displays press 5+6 to dodge, i go press it after Leon dies... Thats a real cool thing which even not leave us relaxed in cut scenes too...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmmm... yeah. Those are awesome. Keeps you on your toes err fingers 

I enjoyed the part in which we are on a train wagon and zombies attack from all direction. We have to get down at certain points or we get hit by the tunnel.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

I am stuck with the fourth chapter guys. Whenever i start the game, it works fine for about ten minutes and then a BSOD comes. I have to re-boot it to make it work.
I dunno whats the problem is.
*off-topic* Guys.... i have a problem with my OS. I very often get a BSOD and since my phone camera is not so clear i am unable to take a picture of it. But will post it after take the snap with my friends cam. *off-topic*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

If you can get hold of the BSOD message then it would be helpful in determining the cause. Check for any notable error message or driver malfunction hint in that BSOD screen.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

Sure will post the picture once i get ma friends camera.. Until then no gaming for me.. It suckz!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

Weren't you supposed to format your OS?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes i re-installed the OS day before yesterday only because of this problem. I get occsaional BSOD's and i suspect my RAM may went wrong. BTW Do you think another re-install will fix this problem?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't think so. If you have recently formatted it then it shouldn't be a software related issue.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Rajkumar, I have one request, can post some screenies of Zombies!? Please........


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, it always shows an message in startup says that "some datas in the registry was corrupted and recovered using backup."
What was it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

Exact error message?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hey Rajkumar, I have one request, can post some screenies of Zombies!? Please........


Dude, aren't u satisfied with the posted screenies...
Just wait until i fix my system and make it ready to play the game.Once i finished then, sure i'll post screenies dude...


Ethan_Hunt said:


> Exact error message?


 
WTF!! I hadnt got an error msg yesterday,that i usually got. Anyhow will post it once it appears....


----------

